
15 Companies That Might Not Survive 2009 - gibsonf1
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/15-Companies-That-Might-Not-usnews-14279875.html
======
thepanister
Why things look that dark?

Anyway, as the world survived from the 1930's recession, the world is going to
survive again... sooner or later!

